# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  La Vuelta 2018

## pulmark

Espanjan ympäriajo pyörähtää käyntiin ensi lauantaina 25.8. Kilpailu päättyy 16.9. Sky ei ole ainakaan ennakkoon mukana kovin vahvalla joukkueella, joten se jättää pelikentän avoimeksi muille. 

Kestävyysurheilu.fi alustus kilpailuun:

http://www.kestavyysurheilu.fi/pyora...mpariajon-2018

Kilpailun sivut:

https://www.lavuelta.es/en

----------


## fiber

Onpa avoinna nyt kokonaiskisan tilanne. Movistar tietysti tekee kaikkensa Nairon eteen, onhan tämä kotikisa. Simon Yates on pieni kysymysmerkki. Nibalin puolesta laittaisin pelimerkkini, jos kuntoutuminen ei olisi kysymysmerkki. Kiinnostavaa, että nyt kisan seuraamisessa huomio kiinnittyy muuhunkin kuin Froome/Contador-tyyppiseen suursuosikkien kaksintaisteluun.

Reitillä löytyy tyypilliseen tapaan isoa vuorta, mutta silti tämänvuotinen ei mielestäni ole niin vuoristopainotteinen kuin Vuelta yleensä. Fanitan luonnollisesti etappia numero 4, koska se on ainoa jota olen itse ajanut. On ihan erilaista seurata sellaista pätkää, jota katsellessa koko kroppa elää mukana.

EDIT: miten skippasinkaan Richie Porten. Tämä voisi hyvinkin olla hänen saumansa GT-voittoon.

----------


## Munarello

Nibali on sanonut, ettei aja nyt Vueltan voitosta vaan tavoittelee pikemminkin yksittäisten etappien voittoja samalla kun treenaa MM-kisoja varten. Bahrain-Meridan kapu on ilmeisesti Ion Izaguirre.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/niba...as-final-week/

----------


## Steni

Mielenkiintoista, toivottavasti kisa sen mukainen.
Varsinaista suosikkia en listoilta löytänyt kiintopisteeksi, 
toivottavasti sieltä nousee joku yllättäjä kuvioihin.

----------


## bici74

Tänä vuonna on taivaankappaleet linjassa kun etappi 9 menee noin kolmen kilsan päästä mökistämme ja vieläpä sunnuntaina.

Jos joku jonkun kumman sattumuksen kautta on siellä etapin toisella puoliskolla seuraamassa välillä Puerto de Peña Negra - Guijuelo, saa ilmoittautua. Minä tarjoan ruuat ja juomat. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Jännää seurata, miten Sir Dave Brailsford porukoineen taikoo voiton tälläkin rosterilla.

(Nyt taisi kyllä karata trollauksen puolelle, sori.)

----------


## buhvalo

Jokohan Van Baarle toivoo että olisi ajannut sekunnin hitaammin.

----------


## buhvalo

> Jännää seurata, miten Sir Dave Brailsford porukoineen taikoo voiton tälläkin rosterilla.
> 
> (Nyt taisi kyllä karata trollauksen puolelle, sori.)



Kyllä ne pelimerkit alkaa löytymään.  :Hymy:  No ois kyllä kova veto jos edes podiumille Kwia päätyis.

Oli Senil selostuksissaan hukassa maalintulossa, kun tarkasteli missä Dennis on tulossa, vaihtuuko paita. 10k aikaisemmin se oli jo 4min jäljessä. No vielä kuitenkin lippu löytyi tien varresta.

----------


## pulmark

BMC Portella ei ole oikein koskaan mennyt ihan putkeen pitkät etappikisat ja sama kaava näyttää toistuvan. Saas nähdä miten käy parina seuraavana vuonna Trek-Segafredolla, ikääkin kun alkaa jo olla. Ehkä BMC hajoaminen vaikuttaa jo Vueltassa, taitaa useimmilla olla sopimus jo uusien tallien kanssa.

Skyn nuorista Tao Geoghegan taitaa olla apukuskin roolissa tämän päivän etapin perusteella vaikka tempo kulki eilen kohtuullisen hyvin.

----------


## OJ

Oikea vastaus kysmykseen ”kuka voittaa tämän GT:n” ei ole koskaan, siis milloinkaan, Richie Porte.

----------


## buhvalo

> Oikea vastaus kysmykseen ”kuka voittaa tämän GT:n” ei ole koskaan, siis milloinkaan, Richie Porte.




Taitaapi olla realistinen skenaario. Ellei vedä hornereita kun seuraava sukupolvi on jo hiipumaan päin.

Näihin karkeloihin ei mitään isompaan voinut odottaakkaan, mutta ei sentään uskonut Porten päätyvän grupettoon helpolla 2 etapilla.
---
Huomenna on taas pientä rypistystä GC:n osalta. Näitä on nousuun päättyviä etappeja on Vueltassa kivasti.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Kyllä Richie sieltä vielä joskus tulee, mieshän on ilmetty Forrest Gump.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Tais mennä Lotolla kapteenivalinnat reisille. Saattaa joukueeseen apuajajaksi nostettu nuori jätkä karata vielä kapteeneilta.

----------


## pulmark

Aika herkullinen asetelma kokonaiskilpailun voitosta, 19 ajajaa noin minuutin sisällä. Etappi 9 ensi sunnuntaina näyttäis päättyvän vähän isompaan mäkeen.

https://www.cyclingstage.com/vuelta-...in-route-2018/

----------


## bici74

^isompi mäki joo, normaalistihan tuo mennään konevoimalla ylös ja suksien kanssa painovoiman avustamana alas. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Munarello

Veikkasen poppoossa heitellään luultavasti niitä kuuluisia "onnen kuperkeikkoja" sillä varsin todennäköisesti Molard saa pitää punaisen paidan Sunnuntaille saakka.

----------


## Stasipamppu

Ei saatana mikä obstaakkeli siellä oli keskellä tietä ilman varoitusta.

----------


## Jabadabado

> Ei saatana mikä obstaakkeli siellä oli keskellä tietä ilman varoitusta.



Oli kyllä aikamoinen virhe, tuossa olisi voinut tulla paljon isompikin kolarointi.

----------


## pulmark

^ Aikamoinen ansa, kun heti mutkan jälkeen kapealla tiellä tolppajono keskellä tietä. Onneksi ei kuitenkaan käynyt pahemmin, ainakin Felline vissiin pystyy jatkamaan. Hetken näytti lähetyksessä, että Felline hoipertelee vähän tajunta sumeana ja järjestysmies joutui paimentamaan ettei kävelisi ajajien eteen.   

Muutenkin kisa sujunut niin ettei vissiin kukaan ole vielä joutunut keskeyttämään. Kelderman ja Pinot jäi eilen kärjestä. Keldermanilla huonoon paikkaan kiekonvaihto ja Pinot vissiin ajoi pääjoukon perällä, koska jäi kärkiryhmästä kun sivutuuli pilkkoi porukan hajalle kasan jälkeen. Kolmella viimeisellä etapilla voitto on mennyt joukkueille, jotka harvemmin voittaa, Dimension Data, EF-Drapac-Cannondale ja Cofidis.

----------


## Googol

Tänään näyttäisi tulevan koko etappi suorana. Ilmeisesti ajajat joutuvat viimeisessä mäessä hetkeksi mukulakiville.

----------


## buhvalo

noin 50 suosikkia päivän etapille?  :Hymy:  Just sellainen profiili että about kuka tahansa voi voittaa. Kaventaisin ehkä Yates, Nairo, Kuss linjalle. Ehkä Valverde jos muut jää kyttäilemään.

----------


## bici74

Mä täällä asemissa, kohta tulee ensimmäiset 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## buhvalo

> noin 50 suosikkia päivän etapille?  Just sellainen profiili että about kuka tahansa voi voittaa. Kaventaisin ehkä Yates, Nairo, Kuss linjalle. Ehkä Valverde jos muut jää kyttäilemään.



Irtiotto sai mennä, FDJ:ltä loppui veto. Mollema vanhoilla näytöillä suosikiksi.

----------


## pulmark

Kuuma keli ja vastatuuli mäessä vissiin vaikutti, ettei GC kärkikuskien kesken lopussakaan syntynyt oikein kunnon kisaa. B. King hieno toinen etappivoitto. Ajoi itsensä ihan puhki, kun vielä useita minuutteja maalintulon jälkeen puhalteli. Yhdessä maaliintulon jälkeisessä kuvassa näytti että tekivätköhän jotain sydäntutkimuksia. S. Yates meni kokonaiskisan kärkeen. Kärki on tiivis kun TOP10 50s sisällä.

Quintana, Lopez ja Kelderman näytti lopussa vahvimmilta. Kelderman jäänyt kärjestä liikaa, tosin hyvä tempoajaja, mutta tuskin TOP3 nousee. Izaguirre on myös hyvä tempoajaja.

----------


## buhvalo

Liian myöhään tuli taas Nairon isku. Onhan se varma että kaikki jolla on jalkaa tulee mukaan kun iskee juuri ennen loppu loivaa. Jos iskis aikaisemmin, kun apuajajia ei ollut kenelläkään, jäisi kapteenisto ihmettelemään kuka ajaa kiinni.

Kingi otti kyllä maximit ulos. Onneksi vielä tiistainakin on kevyt päivä. 

Ei erityisen tapahtumarikasta, vaikka Sky ei ole pilaamassa kisaa.

----------


## bici74

Spämmään vielä pari kuvaa mitä kännyllä sain sunnuntaina räpsittyä. Järkkärillä joitain otoksia joita en vielä isolta ruudulta nähnyt. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Munarello

^Yläpeukku.

UAE menetti Dan Martinin lisäksi toisenkin kuskin, kun Simone Petilli keskeytti.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/peti...h-news-shorts/

Edit: Elia Viviani näyttäisi olevan tämän kilpailun ykköskirimies. Toki myös Quick-Stepin kirijuna kokonaisuudessaan puksuttaa melko vakuuttavaan tahtiin.

----------


## buhvalo

Pinot poltteli tänään kynttilää urakalla. Kannattiko, oliko edes olettavissa että ajettua kärkeä kiinni tuolla reitillä, kun pääjoukko ei hajoa ja siten työhevosia riittää?

Huomenna vielä flättiä, ja sitten 3 MTF:ää peräkkäin. Varsinkin perjantain viimeiset kilometrit on kohtuullista painia.

----------


## buhvalo

Vahvaa puuhastelun tuntua Vueltan järjestelyissä. Mielenkiintoinen loppusuora, jos kapea ränni on ok ylämäkeen, niin täytyyhän sen toimia myös alamäkeen. Putosi maalialueella toilaillut toimitsija kipeästi Geniezin olkapää taklaukseen.

----------


## pulmark

Nyt sitten jännitetään kuinka kauan J. Herrada pitää johtajan paitaa. Aika hyvä ero kyllä, lähes 3,5 minuuttia. Toisaalta hienoa jos yllätys, yllätys voittaisi. Vedonlyönnissä kertoimet varmaan ihan kohtuulliset. Toivottavasti punainen paita antaa siivet. 

Veikkaisin että yleiskilpailun voittaja ratkeaa etapeilla 15 (su), 16 (ti) ja 20 (la).

----------


## buhvalo

Herrada ottanee tänään 2minuuttia takkiin. Oisko Yates nopein GC miehistä, Nairo ei taida ihan näin jyrkässä viihtyä. Kuss voi mennä kovaa kun ei taida tässä vetohommiin joutua.

----------


## pulmark

Murakka viimeinen 4km tänään, mäen ei tartte olla pitkä kunhan se on jyrkkä. Eroja alkaa tulla, Izaguirre, Kelderman ja Buchmann joutui antamaan periksi. Yates vahvin.

----------


## buhvalo

Yllättävän pienet erot ihan kärjessä, ja sitten tuon tason keskinkertaisuudet hajoaa ihan täysin noin jyrkkään.

Ihme nykimistä Quintanalta. No eipä Lopezkaan uskaltanut tehdä muuta kuin hypätä takarenkaaseen.

----------


## pulmark

Nibalilta vahvaa duunia vetomiehenä oman joukkueen puolesta. Valitettavasti jos Izaguirren laskeva trendi jatkuu huomenna, työ menee vähän hukkaan. TOP5 vaatisi unelma aika-ajon, varsinkin kun lopussa on vielä vajaan 100km etappi jossa 4000m nousua. 

Mielenkiintoista muuten nähdä miten Valverde ja Gallopin suoriutuu huomenna. 38v "ikinuori" Valverde kohtuu hyvänä tempo-ajajana vielä mukana TOP3 taistelussa ja myös pistekilpailun voitosta. Gallopinin panos aikamoinen yllätys. Kruisjwijk jaksoi tänään myös hyvin.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Ei ole kyllä tylsyys väähentynyt yhtään vaikka Sky ei dominoi.
Kaput uskoo varmaan kaikki omiin tempokykkyihinsä ja pelaavat seiftiä, kunhan vain Kwiatkowski on turvallisen kaukana takana.
Jos joku muukin tarvitsee terapiaa, niin katsokaa tämänpäiväinen Nils Pollitin ja Ian Stannardin taistelu (Tour of Britain, etappi 7)

----------


## Googol

Sanoisin, että jos laitetaan tuolle reitille läjä suht tasaväkisiä ajajia ja talleja, tulos on juuri nähdyn kaltainen. Unipublicin (tai ASOhan sen taitaa nykyään omistaa) unipuerto tyyli ei vaan kannusta tekemään ennen sitä ainoaa kunnon mäkeä. Eikä siihen kannusta se, että se selkeästi kovin etappi luuraa toiseksi viimeisenä. Eikä oikeastaan nuo ylijyrkät seinätkään. Keskijyrkässä mäessä kannattaa tehdä iskuja (jos ei ole Sky-junaa takana puksuttamassa), koska eron tullessa takana voidaan jäädä kyttäämään, kuka vetää kiinni, ja ero pääsee kasvamaan. Ylijyrkässä mäessä paras tyyli on ajaa tasaisen kovaa, koska peesistä ei ole kovin suurta hyötyä, jollei satu vastatuuli. Ja vastatuuleen ei kannata iskeä. Jos ylijyrkässä mäessä ajaa punaiselle, saa ehkä kyllä eron, mutta sitten takaa tullaan tasaisen tappavalla vauhdilla ohi. Ja koska erot ajajien välillä ovat pieniä ja säästellään seuraaville etapeille ja MM-kisoihin, ajellaan sopuisasti porukassa viimeiselle kilometrille.

Noh, huomenna on vuorietappiputken viimeinen etappi, 4500 nousumetriä, joten ei ihan unipuerto, eikä ihan seinä, vaikka Covadonga taisikin vielä jokin aika sitten olla sieltä ihan jyrkimmästä päästä, joten jos vaikka nähtäisiin jotain.

----------


## buhvalo

Ehkä vaisuin Vuelta vuosiin. 

Tänään luulisi syntyvän jo toimintaa viimeisellä 1. kategorian vuorella, sen jälkeen ei ole juurikaan tasaista tuupattavaksi. Pinot, Kelderman ja Buchman sen verran takamatkalla että voisi pakottaa yritykseen kauempaa.

----------


## Munarello

Nairon peesikerholla lienee kriisipalaverin paikka?  :Hymy:  Ihan ei toiminut tuo, että huudellaan vaan että "Valtsuu tuu vetämään" vaan luu jäi käteen.

----------


## plr

Minullekin on jäänyt epäselväksi miksi Quintana ei edes yritä lähteä irtiottoon, kun näyttäisi siltä että siihen olisi mahdollisuuksia. No, kaipa hän itse tietää mitä tekee.

----------


## paaton

> Minullekin on jäänyt epäselväksi miksi Quintana ei edes yritä lähteä irtiottoon, kun näyttäisi siltä että siihen olisi mahdollisuuksia. No, kaipa hän itse tietää mitä tekee.



Irtiottoon? Tarkoitata varmaan tuossa loppumäessä? Ei sillä jalkaa siihen ole. Yates on vaan kovempi.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Ennustus: Nairo pääsee TT:n jälkeen apukuskiksi kapteeniksi nousevalle Valverdelle.

----------


## plr

Nimenomaan loppumäessä Quintana voisi yrittää muilta karkuun. Ei tule eroa muihin, jos ajaa päävastustajien kanssa yhdessä ja luultavasti häviää aika-ajossa.

----------


## Munarello

Se on tietty vaikea lähteä irti, jos ei pysty.  :Leveä hymy:  Muussa tapauksessa ihmettelen Movistarin yltiövarovaista riskien minimointitaktiikkaa. Vaikka yrittihän Quintana olikos se perjantaina vähän riehua loppumäessä, mutta veti jalan suoraksi heti kun joku ajoi kiinni. Eilen olisi voinut melkein luulla, että punainen paita on Quintanalla kun se oli Yates, joka hyökkäsi kerta toisensa jälkeen ja Quintana tyytyi vain seuraamaan.

----------


## pulmark

Eilen näytti siltä että kun Valverde jäi mäessä, Quintana ajoi todella passiivisesti. Movistarilla on kokonaiskisan voitto mielessä ja ennakkoon ajatellen Valverdella on hyvänä tempokuskina siihen ehkä paremmat mahdollisuudet nyt kuin Quintanalla. Toisaalta Valverdelle on tullut aika usein se yksi heikko päivä ja kisaa on vielä jäljellä. Yatesin kunto on aina notkahtanut viimeistään 3. viikolla, tosin nyt ajanut säästeliäämmin.Lisäksi mielestäni Quintana ei ole koskaan ollut "vain-voitto-merkitsee" tyyppinen ajaja, kuten esim. Contador. Onnistuessaan Movistarilla on täydet mahdollisuudet voittaa kokonaiskisa ja sen lisäksi vielä toinen TOP3 sijoitus. Jos Quintana ois hyökänny tilanteessa jossa Valverde jäi, voittokamppailu ois ollut enemmän kahden välinen, Quintana vs. Yates.

Quintanalla ja Kruisjvijkilla on myös TdF jaloissa. Joka tapauksessa hyvä loppu kisaan vielä tulossa. 32km aika-ajo muuttaa huomenna eroja, mutta tuskin vielä ratkaisevasti. Potentiaalisista GC-voittajista ennakkoon Valverde vahvin, Lopez heikoin. Oishan se hienoa jos etapin 20 alussa kun ei enää tarvitse säästellä, 4-5 kuskia 30-40s sisällä.

----------


## VesaP

> Quintana tyytyi vain seuraamaan.



Eihän se muuta koskaan teekään. Korkeintaan jotain yrittää 25km nousun viimeisellä 200 metrillä. Ei oo voittaja-ainesta ko tyyppi vaikka joskus vissiin erehtynyt jonkun GT:n voittamaankin vahingossa. Eilen oli hyvä kun Thibaut Pinot veti tunteella menemään. Siinä ei säästelty.

Offt: G tehnyt 3v jatkosopparin SKY:n kanssa. Arvasin. Miksi lähtis muualle kun homma hoituu tuolla(kin)! Aika monet SKY:sta lähteneet kovin toivein muualle ovatkin olleet sit jotain statisteja kun ovat saaneet testata omia siipiään muualla. Porte esim, kuin varjo entisestään. Tai Kiryenka jne.

----------


## vakevves

T Pinot on mitä ilmeisimmin nousukunnossa.  Sairaudesta toipuminen viittaisi tähän suuntaan. Muut kärkimiehet tuskin parantavat suoritustaan. 

Aika-ajossa voi helposti tulla 2 min eroja. Pinot ja Valverde mitä ilmeisimmin nousevat ja Nairo häviää. Riittääkö Valverdellä motivaatiota viimeiselle viikolle, jos MM-kilpailut ovat päätavoite?

Froomen poissaolo on latistanut SKY-tallin täysin.  Ei puhu sen puolesta, että SKY:n erinomaisuus olisi Froomen voittojen tärkein taustatekijä.

----------


## buhvalo

> Eihän se muuta koskaan teekään. Korkeintaan jotain yrittää 25km nousun viimeisellä 200 metrillä. Ei oo voittaja-ainesta ko tyyppi vaikka joskus vissiin erehtynyt jonkun GT:n voittamaankin vahingossa. Eilen oli hyvä kun Thibaut Pinot veti tunteella menemään. Siinä ei säästelty.



Giro 2014, etappi 16 lienee viimeisin kun Nairo on uskaltanut ajaa kaukaa, kun oli pakko? Nairosta odotettiin seuraavaa iso nimeä, ja tulihan siitä seuraava.

----------


## Googol

Joku voisi sanoa, että voitti Giron, kun muut luulivat, että alamäki on neutralisoitu, ja voitti Vueltan, kun Contador hoiti iskun.

----------


## Rommeli

Eihän Nairo koskaan ikinä missään hyökkää. Toki vaikkapa tämän vuoden Tourin etapilla 17 karkasi pääjoukosta pitkän loppunousun alussa ja ajoi etapin voittoon.

Edit. Mitä tulee Skyn vaisuuteen, niin onhan tuo joukkue kaiketi selvästi heikompi kuin oli Tourilla.

----------


## TPP

> Tai Kiryenka jne.



Ei kai Kiryenka ole SKY:sta mihinkään lähtenyt?...

----------


## Munarello

Nyt on kyllä armotonta wattianalyysiä E$portilla!

----------


## Jabadabado

Herra isä että tuo Simon Yatesin kypärä on ruma, siis tuo väritys.

----------


## buhvalo

Maaginen kypärä.

----------


## Munarello

Rohan Dennis (ei lainkaan yllättäen) omaa luokkaansa tempossa ja (ei myöskään yllättäen) lähti palkinnot pokattuaan kotiin MM-tempoa viimeistelemään. S Yates ja Henkari taisivat olla GC:n puolella suurimpia voittajia ja muilla kulki nihkeämmin. Valverde ehti jo kertoilemaan, että ei ole Movistarin ainoa kapteeni vaan kyllä se Nairokin vielä pelissä on mukana jne. Yates on nyt vahvoilla, mutta eipä siellä vieläkään ole varaa ajaa huonosti.

----------


## Jabadabado

Kyllä se vahvasti näyttää Simon Yatesin voitolta, Nairo on jo niin kaukana että niillä nakkimakkaran mittaisilla iskuilla 3 metriä ennen maalia ei Yatesia tuota määrää tule tiputtamaan ja muita vastaan Yates pärjää kyllä vuorilla. Jos ei tule surkeaa päivää, tai kaatumista niin näkisin että Yates pokkaa tän Vueltan, siitä rumasta kypärästä huolimatta.

----------


## kuovipolku

Voittajiin tai niihin joilla kulki yleisesti odotettua paremmin voi lisätä Enric Masin. Quintana oli ehkä normaalitasollaan, samoin Lopez. 

Movistarilla on edelleen kahden ajajan muodostama nyrkki, mutta Simon Yatesin loistava aika-ajo vei siltä tyrmäysvoiman. Jäljellä on kolme vuoristo-osuutta, ensimmäinen tänään Baskimaassa ja huomisen sprinttimiesten etapin jälkeen kaksi Pyreneillä, mutta Quintana ei ole entisensä ja eikä Valverde ole näin raatavien nousujen ajajana riittävän kova. Movistarilta tarvittaisiin siis joukkueena poikkeuksellisen hyökkäävää taktiikkaa. 

Simon Yatesin kolmannen viikon heikkoudella on spekuloitu jo ennen Vueltan starttia ja voi sillä spekuloida edelleenkin. Eilen hän hyytyi selvästi lopussa, mikä voisi olla merkki siitä että hän kävi punaisella niin syvällä ja pitkään että se tulee näkymään ainakin tänään. Pieneen hiipumiseen hänellä on nyt varaa, mutta ei romahdukseen eikä siihen ettei ole palautunut riittävästi tasamaaosuuden jälkeenkään. 


PS Ylläoleva analyysi ei ole syvällinen eikä varmaankaan eroa niistä joita kisaa ja lajia aktiivisesti seuraavat ovat jo tykönään tehneet, mutta täytyyhän minunkin kantaa korteni kekoon jotta foorumilla keskusteltaisiin edes vähän ammattipyöräilystä silloinkin kun Froome ei aja jpotyain GT:tä :Sarkastinen:

----------


## buhvalo

Jos kehonkieli jotakin kertoo, ja sen luin oikein, niin Valverde pukkas eilen täysiä ja sai jotakin irti. Nairo taas säästeli tai sitten on jo niin väsynyt ettei enää päässyt edes limiitille. Veikkaan jälkimmäistä. Joten näillä pelimerkeillä Yates pysyy punaisessa. 

Mas ja Lopez joutuvat ajamaan agressiivisesti podiumista, Kruijswik puolustautumaan, mikä taas sataa Yatesin laariin. Noihin mäkiin Valverde on laskettu parhaan sivuosan rooliin, ja Nairo ulos kokonaan.

----------


## Jabadabado

Tän päivän seinänousun jälkeen näyttäisi että Valverde on nyt Movistarin ykkösnyrkki ja Nairon eväät on syöty. Mas oli jälleen vahva ja veikkaan että nousee podiumille. S. Yates vähän hyytyi lopussa ja Valverde kavensi eroa 8s ja nyt eroa on enää 25s S. Yatesin hyväksi. Valverdeltä ei olla vielä nähty sitä perinteistä yhtä heikkoa päivää eikä S. Yatesiltä totaalihyytymistä, tuleeko sitä vai pystyykö molemmat pitämään tasonsa.

Lopez tulee ainakin yrittämään, saa nähdä mihin se riittää.

----------


## buhvalo

Liki viikko edellisestä kirietapista,  joten tasamaan hirvet unohti jo mitä siellä pitikään tehdä.  Ja tämä 'Lopussa olikin myötätuuli niin ei saatu irti-ottoa kiinni'

Kovalla pokerilla Wallays odotti kiriä, joka lopulta oli riittävä. Kankea ja hidas, mutta riitti.

----------


## Munarello

Niukasti riitti juu.  :Hymy:  

Mitenhän tämänpäiväinen etappi kun ensin on noin 130km kohtuullisen tasaista ja lopussa 17km/6% maalinousu? Arvelen, että kun ei ole kirimiesten etappi, niin vauhti ei ole hurjaa ja irtiotto pääsee loppunousuun usean minuutin keulalla. Kokonaiskilpailun puolella ei välttämättä juuri mitään yritetä vaan paukut ladataan huomiseen vuorietappiin. En siis ihmettelisi, vaikka etapin voitto menisi tänäänkin hatkalle.

----------


## Laroute

^ Keskijyrkkyydeltäänhän tuo näyttää olevan isonrievän mäki, joten peesihyöty on iso, eikä mäkimiehet pääse vielä jylläämään. Pituus tosin panee puuskuttamaan kirimiehiä, varsinkin jos sieltä löytyy jyrkempiä pätkiä. Valverdelle hyvä päivä säästellä huomiselle etapille, jossa kaikki pannaan peliin. Valverde vetää kaulan kiinni ja vie voiton. Nairo tekee huomenna kaikkensa auttaakseen Vallua, koska oma jalka ei riitä maaliviivalle asti. Huomenna on kärkimiesten kamppailua parhaimmillaan. Siitä tulee spektaakkeli, kun kaput taistelee keskenään pienillä eroilla voitosta.

----------


## buhvalo

Bonussekunnit kelpais monelle joten, irtiotto ei välttämättä pidä. Sen lisäksi finaalimäki on sellainen että alkujyrkän jälkeen keskinkertainenkin mäkitempoaja pystyy auttamaan kapteenia paljon, joten näitäkään apukuskeja ei päästetä irti vaikka muu irtiottoporukka saisi mennä.

Vaan tuohon finaalimäkeen Valverdekin voi tehdä isoja eroja jos pääsee ajoissa irti. Viimeisellä 10k:lla 7k niin loivaa ettei w/kg yksinomaan ratkaise.

----------


## Munarello

Ihan ei "asiantunteva" arvaukseni osunut näköjään.  :Leveä hymy:  Nihkeää on ollut hatkanmuodostuksen kanssa. Jokohan siellä tuo kaksikko pääsi lopulta karkuteille?

----------


## pulmark

D. Martinin mukaan viimeiset pari km jyrkempää, lopussa 8-10%. Jännät paikat.

----------


## buhvalo

Woah. Yates iski aikaisin.

----------


## pulmark

Hieno loppu, kun Pinot vielä voitti. Yates näyttää lyömättömältä, Kruisjwijkilla mahdollisuus vielä toiseksi jos Valverde liukuu alaspäin eikä jaksa huomenna, 20s eroa. Eikä Mas ja Lopez ole myöskään kaukana, saumoja myös vielä jopa kakkoseksi. Mas ja Lopez jäi kyttäilee toisiaan ja Valverdea kun kilvanajo alkoi mäessä ja menetti aikaa.

----------


## Laroute

Huomenna tullaan näkemään 20 minuutin irtiotto, koska kaikilla talleilla joilla ei ole mahdollisuutta Vueltan voittoon, antavat kaikille mahdollisuuden tavoitella etappivoittoa, jota sponsorit kaipaavat, tai vähintään pitkän irtioton tuomaa näkyvyyttä. Ensimmäinen irtiotto huomenna on jo 30 kilometrin jälkeen vähintään kaksi minuuttia karussa. Irtiotto tullaan todennäköisesti ajamaan kiinni lopuksi, tai pari vaaratonta kuskia kamppailevat etapin voitosta.

----------


## mteebee

Kruijswijkin sinnittelyä on ollut mukava seurata, ihan etappi tai kokonaiskilpailun voittajaksi ei taida Stevenistä olla, mutta ehkä joku pöljä päivä näin käy. Kilpailu itsessään on tosi hyvä, kukaan ei dominoi ja etappivoittaja vaihtuu usein, mut välillä on Contadoria ikävä.

----------


## buhvalo

Luultavasti kuningasidea laittaa minuutteja kärjestä oleva saunatonttu irti alamäkeen.

----------


## buhvalo

Jos TdF:ssä Skyn kahden kapteenin taktiikka tuotti tulosta. Nyt Mov:n älyköiden kahden perämiehen taktiikka nosti peukut sinne minne aurinko ei paista.

----------


## buhvalo

Giro, Froome, GBR
TdF, Thomas, GBR
LV, Yates, GBR.
3xGT, WTF.

----------


## buhvalo

> Giro, Froome, GBR
> TdF, Thomas, GBR
> LV, Yates, GBR.
> 3xGT, WTF.



---
Piti tovi tutkailla tilastoja. Puolihuolellisella silmäyksellä yhden vuoden 3 GT:ta ei ole koskaan päätynyt yhden maan kolmelle eri kuskille.

----------


## pulmark

Viimeisin ei-brittiläinen GT voittaja taitaa olla Dumoulin, Giro 2017. Saa nähdä kuinka kauan brittien putki jatkuu.

Onneksi nuoria kuskeja on nousemassa brittien (Yatesien) haastajaksi, kuten Mas, Bernal, Lopez, Carapaz. Movistar kaipaisi jotain tuuletusta, toivottavasti Valverde lopettaa ensi vuoden jälkeen. Quintanan alamäki alkoi 2017 Giron jälkeen, sopimus taitaa päättyä myös ensi vuoden jälkeen. Aru hiipunut myös.

Lopulta S. Yatesille vakuuttava Vueltan kokonaiskilpailun voitto.

----------

